# Winter sun



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are finally able to go oversees for Jan/Feb/March but our problem is we have never stayed anywhere longer than 8 days and "booking" is something we avoid doing.

Are there others like us out there and if so, where do you go for winter sun?

We are currently looking at CC+C rallies camps.

Where else is there to go? We are experienced summer long term travellers.
Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would recommend 

Benicassim - costa del azahar A Spanish resort with lots of Snowbirds
Javea - Costa Blanca For climate and the resort
Alfaz Del Pi (Near Benidorm) If you want something with more to do in the surroundings,

Having Tried Costa Del Sol / Costa Tropical and Costa Blanca in Winter. I find the climate around Javea is the best all-round.

Good Luck.

Doubt you need to book unless you want C&CC rally Rate, beware of pricey metered Electricity.

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Turkey for us. Have a look at the way the Lira has fallen this year and you might join us

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Turkey for us. Have a look at the way the Lira has fallen this year and you might join us
> 
> Dick


Have you seen Turkey's Human Rights Record?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We normally book a rally in Winter and will be at La Manga for 3 months on the C & C Club one. We book the rally and get a cheap rate of around £9.50 a night. If you don't book anywhere and move around a bit then it will cost you quite a bit more unless you prefer to try wild camping or whatever they call it.


Mike


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you fancy somewhere a bit further south try Conil de la Frontera. Cost on the site La Rosaleda was about €9 a night for 30 plus nights plus electricity metered at about €2 a night with free wifi. Nice clean site with good toilet blocks.

Nice place to get to places like Cadiz, Jerez, Seville. We used a hire car to get around but many places possible with the m/home.

Gary.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Will get the map out and look at these places.
Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey for us. Have a look at the way the Lira has fallen this year and you might join us
> ...


I'm sure you are right but then again "Human Rights Watch" would find problems wouldn't they?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris,
Portugal is a good winter stop with quite a few aire type stops that are very reasonable or some cheap campsites whatever you like. There are always plenty of us Brits down there.

Southern Spain is also popular but more expensive for campsites but you can get some good deals for stops of a month or longer.

We are off to Portugal again in Jan, we had some very nice weather last Jan/Feb/March down there and was warm enough for sunbathing most days.

If you would like any more info just message me.

RD


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Portugal, The Algarve, is a fantastic winter location. Just meander up and down the coast, there are plenty of basic sites, more luxurious places and cheap aires, something for every need and pocket. Mix and match depending on your requirements at the time.
No need to book, the pleasure in a winter abroad is the freedom to explore and find what suits you, it's great to have a social scene at times but then again sitting alone under the stars is also to be savoured.

The Algarve is very welcoming, warm enough, good value and offers lots of lovely food, drink, sites and sounds to make a three month trip fly by.

Enjoy


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We're down in Spain at the moment worked our way across from the algarve called in to the famous La Manga site got round to our allocated pitch and did a runner, treated like battery hens, found a very nice site about 20mls north, new site massive pitches settled down for a couple of days so we thought! then the music started a Rave went on all night about a mile away , so we packed up and moved to an aire up in the mountains , now on a lovely ACSI site at amelita del mar nr Tarragonna ,

On our trip I have found that I prefer Portugal , I have previously been down the algarve for 5weeks in feb/march but pleasant rather than hot , think if I had a full 3months would be tempted towards Morocco, 

As varied as all the vans we look at are our expectations of them, those with a sub 6mtr van can't understand those with a monstrous RV with a toad but we all use them differently , I would accept that most sites are better than some aires but I have been on many aires that far surpass any site, location being the key & not enough space to make them a commercial operation ,


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you have not been before I would not commit to anywhere long term.. Ok, you may get a cheap pitch but if it's to quite, to busy, far out etc etc then whats the point.. Remember some of us have been many times so it's obvious we have favourite places...
I love Benidorm but there will be many who dont...

Arm yourself with the ACSI book when it comes out and aim for anywhere just north of Valencia to get the weather, ie Beniccassim and work down from there.. Maybe doing weekly stops or longer if you like the places. As you travel around you will no doubt get chatting to others and learn about other places to stay at.
In 13 years of going to Spain we have never booked a site and only been turned away twice, even then I think it was because we only wanted short stays..

Ref Rugbykens comment on Morocco  We went last January and will be going again in 2014...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We are planning an eleven week trip from early January, having booked St Nazaire to Gijon out, and Santander to Plymouth back. 

Hope to do a fair bit of Spain and Portugal. 3 of the weeks(separate weeks) we've booked C&CC "sites" from their Winter Sun brochure ( I think 2 of those are rally weeks). The rest we'll "take it as it comes"

I appreciate the question-and the replies- keep 'em coming please :lol:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Researching well and have the same doubts as some of you have expressed about booking. Would hate to be somewhere for 10 nights booked and not like it.
If weather is bad we always move on. As its our first winter sun and heading to Spain Portugal we are wary. 
Question.....do we need winter tyres or snow chains travelling in France to Spain/Portugal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We will be down for a week!


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> Thanks everyone. Researching well and have the same doubts as some of you have expressed about booking. Would hate to be somewhere for 10 nights booked and not like it.
> If weather is bad we always move on. As its our first winter sun and heading to Spain Portugal we are wary.
> Question.....do we need winter tyres or snow chains travelling in France to Spain/Portugal


Chrisgog,
Winter tyres are not compulsory, if there is any snow the police may well insist you lay up but believe me it is not like this country.

Last January we went down to Portugal, when down in Cap Breton they were giving snow warnings for high ground on the following Monday, on the Saturday we crossed Spain and they had snow ploughs on standby every few miles on the higher ground.

Here you would not see a snow plough until 3 days after it had snowed if you were lucky.

We did have snow on the return journey in March but not until we had reached Dunkirk where we woke up to two inches of snow not a problem as we were only a couple of miles from the ferry at Gravelines.

RD


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It does depend on what you are looking for. We have like many others, explored the warmer parts of Europe in the winter, for that is what we seek when travelling.
The weather maps can be one starting point. These will usually show that southern Portugal and Andalusia are the warmest places in Europe during the colder months in the UK.
Two points... Buy the ACSI book with its cards. Secondly, be aware that French campsites are mostly closed and you should be prepared to rely on Aires while always filling up with water when you can; it often freezes in France.
For my money, anywhere south of Cartagena in Spain to Sagres in Portugal should be good.
Campsites are plentiful and open in this region and I personally would not pre-book, leaving my options open so that if the place is good and the weather fine, I can stay there; if not, then I may move on.

Alan


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

We spend the winter at Marjal Guardamar De Segura, weather is always very good, as is the campsite, there is also their sister site at Crevillente, both accept ACSI.

It all depends on what you want from a campsite, if you want plenty of facilities and plenty of activities then either of these sites are great.

Cavaqueen


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

chrisgog said:


> Question.....do we need winter tyres or snow chains travelling in France to Spain/Portugal


I believe France has more snow than Spain but we encountered 6 inches on our first night in Spain at Vitoria Gasteiz in February, but it was soon gone. They seem to shut the motorways until clear rather than what we do which is to allow them to clog up with stuck cars and lorries. When we were coming back in March there was snow again in the south and north. We carry snow chains, but didn't need them, but if you have them and have the room you could carry them, especially if you intend to go high into the Sierra Nevada.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Telbell said:


> We are planning an eleven week trip from early January, having booked St Nazaire to Gijon out, and Santander to Plymouth back.


We are thinking of where to go this winter. Had decided on Italy but on reflection the weather might be damp. So after reading this thread perhaps Spain might be better.
Like the idea of using Portsmouth to Santander but am wary of the Bay of Biscay in winter, having crossed it summer and autumn it's very handy but I do get seasick. Any thoughts?
Lala


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We crossed Bay of Biscay 4 times in 2009: Jan - N-S, Pride of Bilboa - smooth as millpond; Mar - S-N, Pont Aven - slight swell [queezy]; Apr - N-S, PoB, smooth; July - S-N, PoB, smooth.

We saw pictures of PoB failing to get into Bilboa because of high seas and we would certainly have not enjoyed that!

As with any trip, there tend to be alternative routes and you have to put up with whatever you get: it's soul-destroying to think "if only ....".

Enjoy (wish I was going) - Gordon


----------

